# A whole new life.....



## skiprat

I've been kinda quiet for the last month or so. Getting my head around stuff and learning loads.

At the end of May I was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma.  Bone marrow cancer.  It was discovered pretty much by chance after a normal male check up and blood test.
When they first told me, it was what they called Smoldering ( or Indolent ) Myeloma.  Due to my relatively young age, apparent lack of symptoms, general health etc, they were just going to monitor and wait and see....
I just assumed my periodic back ache and sometimes tiredness was just from work and age creeping up on me. ( 58 now )


Long story short, after several more tests, x-rays, blood tests, bone marrow biopsy and on Friday, a full body MRI.  I got a call from my consultant to say that unfortunately  they had found several bone lesions on my spine and are going to get me in for radiotherapy very soon and chemo will start in two weeks.  They already had me on bone strengthening drugs and have had a few dentist visits to get the all clear from them ( can't afford to get ONJ )

It's not going to get me down. I have a great medical team ( thank God for the NHS !!! ) and an even more wonderful wife, and we all intend to give it a damned good fight. !!!


----------



## keithlong

Sorry about the news, but it is great to have a positive attitude and God on your side. I will put you on my prayer list.


----------



## mark james

My thoughts and prayers are with you Steven.


----------



## Dalecamino

Sorry to hear this news Steven. But I'm glad they've found it, and have a treatment plan. We've missed you around here. And hope to hear more from you. I have no doubt you will fight this. Thanks for the update.


----------



## alanemorrison

Bless you Steven
Thanks for sharing your news, I'm sure that it was not easy. Hopefully they have caught  this in plenty of time to get you back to normal.

Alan


----------



## DrD

May God be with you!  In times like you are facing I find the Epistles of Paul to be very comforting.


----------



## jttheclockman

Was wondering where you were buddy. I thought you were jumping all around with that job of yours. Miss your words of wisdom and tactful retorts. Seriously though I wish you all the best in fighting this. Glad you are in good hands and may the Good Lord be with you as you recover from this. Take it easy and listen to the doctors. Hopefully they caught it all early and the treatment is not too harsh. If you get bored or just want a laugh you know me, I am always screwing up some way here. Stop by and jump in. Take care.


----------



## walshjp17

Sincerely hope your treatment regimen goes well and you're back at the pen station in short order making your positively creative art pieces.


----------



## tomtedesco

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Jim15

Sorry to read this. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## MRDucks2

Praying for you and knowing you will beat this.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BRobbins629

Worst news I’ve heard in a long while. Wishing for the best my friend. We’re fighting with you.


----------



## Curly

Well that sucks. Don't go trying to snag parts off the medical machines to make pens out of. Next guy may need them.  Speedy recovery.


----------



## TonyL

Thank you for sharing this with us. You will be in my prayers daily.


----------



## magpens

My thoughts are with you and your family, Steven. . Thanks for sharing.

I feel that your analytical, thoughtful, confident approach to everything is going to make you successful in conquering this challenge also !!

Good luck ! ... Cheers ! ... Please keep us posted whenever you feel up to it !


----------



## George883

Hang in there and keep your sprits up.  I have a friend that was older than you when he was diagnosed with bone marrow cancer.  He beat it (and so can you) and has been doing great for the last 25 years.


----------



## TonyL

Beyond prayers (which I am a strong believer in), please let us know if there are any other ways to help.


----------



## SteveJ

May you be granted only mild reactions to your treatment and abundant energy in your battle.  I will pray for you and especially your wife, whose pain will not be physical but who will no doubt suffer deeply as she walks this path with you.


----------



## lyonsacc

Sorry to hear that news.  Will be prying for you.


----------



## mbroberg

I'll be praying for you Steve.


----------



## Cwalker935

Hoping for the best, minimum side effects and maximum effectiveness of the treatments.


----------



## Woodchipper

Prayers going up and blessings coming down.


----------



## Monty

Sorry to this. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## turncrazy43

Steven, sorry to hear about your situation. I will be praying for you and your family. Stay positive and God will see you through this.
Turncrazy43


----------



## eldee

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## duncsuss

Wishing you all the best, Steve - hope your medical team get the treatment plan right on target and all goes well.


----------



## LouCee

Curly said:


> Don't go trying to snag parts off the medical machines to make pens out of.


I think you just gave him an idea. 

Steven, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## scotian12

Steven....Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## leehljp

Praying for you Steven. We are here for you!


----------



## WriteON

This is a turning forum. Turn it around Skip. Hang in there and turn it around.


----------



## skiprat

Wow...thanks for all the kind words.  
@george.....25 years huh? Even if i was fit and healthy, that would be testing my wife's patience......


----------



## robutacion

That is a hell of a thing to happen to anyone, I hope the situation improves soon, best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Bryguy

Wishing you all the best. You are lucky to have the NHS. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## KLJ

Sorry to hear about this you will be in our prayers.


----------



## papaturner

Sorry to hear the news. You can count on my prayers for you and your family.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI

Wishing for the best outcome.  Prayers for you and family.


----------



## hilltopper46

Sorry to hear this. I was just talking to a friend at our wood turning club about this disease last night. Amazing the advances in treatment that have developed in the last 25 years when my spouse was diagnosed with MM.


----------



## skiprat

Thanks again guys. 
Yep, as has been said, the advances in treatments is improving at a fantastic rate.  I may even be eligible for trial treatments too. 
Even chemo is not necessarily the first line of defence anymore.  Although the term 'Chemotherapy' is still used, it's kinda just a generic term for any treatment. I'm actually going to have Immunotherapy  where, besides other drugs as well, they use your own immune system to fight it.  
If or when I need a stem cell transplant, they will have already harvested my own jungle juice, and stick it back in later.  All very clever stuff. 
Obviously, I'd rather not have it, but the more I learn, the more positive I get. 

Cheers for now


----------



## TonyL

skiprat said:


> Thanks again guys.
> Yep, as has been said, the advances in treatments is improving at a fantastic rate.  I may even be eligible for trial treatments too.
> Even chemo is not necessarily the first line of defence anymore.  Although the term 'Chemotherapy' is still used, it's kinda just a generic term for any treatment. I'm actually going to have Immunotherapy  where, besides other drugs as well, they use your own immune system to fight it.
> If or when I need a stem cell transplant, they will have already harvested my own jungle juice, and stick it back in later.  All very clever stuff.
> Obviously, I'd rather not have it, but the more I learn, the more positive I get.
> 
> Cheers for now


If it helps and heals, please keep us posted.


----------



## oldstoker

G'Day Skip,
Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I know what you are going through as I was diagnosed with Multiple Myeloma, back in February 2012. Having a positive outlook certainly helps.

Cheers Joe


----------



## Scott

Steven, I love your positive attitude!  I’m glad you’re seeking out the best medical care.  I am sending you my best thoughts and wishes!  Take care my friend!

Scott.


----------



## Larryreitz

YOU WILL BEAT THIS!!!!


----------



## skiprat

Hi guys...
I had my very first round of treatment yesterday. Very pleasant surroundings big room with about 7 or 8 AMAZINGLY comfortable leather reclining chairs....... I really want one of them for home.

Missus and i were just admiring the view  of the beautiful  stream outside the window while the drips were going in...

The treatment nurse came over and said my cancer consultant was going to come around and see us...

Few minutes later the consultant comes in.....sits next to us and says......

' Really sorry to tell you this but you also have colorectal cancer '

To be honest, we all knew there was an issue down there but we kinda hoped it wouldn't be that.

Oh well.....just another fight we will accept.


----------



## SteveJ

So sorry to hear this.  Hang in there.  My prayers are with you.


----------



## jttheclockman

Hey Skip you can beat this buddy. Keep positive and may the Good Lord guide your doctors and keep you safe. Will say a prayer for you and the family.


----------



## mark james

My thoughts and prayers are with you.  Hoping for some better news soon.


----------



## BRobbins629

We’re with you on this fight.  Keep us posted on your path to wellness.


----------



## anthonyd

My prayers are with you. Stay positive because it does make a difference.
Tony


----------



## Jim15

My prayers are with you. Hang in there.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Praying for you and yours.


----------



## skiprat

Haha.......ok a day for some smiles. 

My dear wife and I have decided that whichever way these unwanted journeys that we are now on, take us, they will NOT get us down no matter what.
We will spit in it's eye and laugh and joke till the cows come home.  I'm determined that the last thing to leave my body will be my sense of humour !!

So...... if you are of a certain age, you may have heard of the horror/wonder-drug  called Thalidomide.  It caused devastating birth defects in the late 60's and early 70s, when it was prescribed to pregnant women to ease morning sickness.  I think it's use in USA was quickly stopped, before the rest of the world. However, it is now a very effective drug used in the fight for some cancers, and is part of my treatment.
You have to take very serious control on the storage and handling of the stuff to take home and of course, no intimacy......
You have to sign legal forms etc.

As I live and am being treated in Wales, you may know that Wales is a big 'sheep country' and of course the standard jokes about lonely farmers abound......

A few years ago, an old IAP friend gifted me a naughty T shirt that I wore to my second treatment visit yesterday. ( Thanks D   )  I told the treatment nurses that it was showing my commitment and seriousness of using Thalidomide.....
It got a good laugh from them and I'm pleased to say that several of my fellow sorry comrades in the treatment room also had a smile or two.
Even some that are obviously in a bad way....

Anyway, here's the pic.  Apologies for the shaky hands. It says.... Baaaaa Means No !!!!!  Thanks again D


----------



## darrin1200

Sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I am wishing the treatments go well and we will get more of your jibs and advice for years to come.


----------



## jttheclockman

Now we have to take a step back here because you said you had a sense of humor and it has not left your body, have to say I think that ship sailed many years ago. I believe I will have to start making some more pens and showing them here to get you back in the joking mood again and you can make your somewhat smart comments that we all miss here. I will try to do my part in helping you in this recovery period and to sacrifice my humility and humbleness to do so, so be it.  Listen while you are in the doctors rooms leave all the stainless tools alone. We all know your affection for stainless!!! They do not know what they are in for yet but you gave them a clue with that hat. Now the detectives have evidence too. Anyway get well quickly and with Gods hand you will. Take care buddy.


----------



## wizard

Steven,
When I see a post from you I get excited to see what you created or helping another member with your experience. Not this. Steven my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Check your PM.
Kindest Regards,
Doc


----------



## JohnU

I’m sorry to hear this.  Thankfully it appears you and your doctors have a great start at fighting it.  My thought, prayers and best wishes to you Skip for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dalecamino

I missed this update on the 21st. I hope you're getting along as well as you can.


----------



## TonyL

I admire your courage and attitude.


----------



## MDWine

Give'm hell Steven! Prayers for you and your family.


----------

